# router bit guide



## Bruce Taylor (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a newbie and am looking for a 1/2" bearing which I can mount on the 1/4" shank of my 1/2" dovetail bit. Can anyone tell me if such an animal exists and if so where can I find one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI realto

You can pickup one from your local ACE hardware store and Also MLCS but you will also need to pickup a lock ring at the same time ,you may need to pickup two lock collars/ring many of the dovetail bits don't have a stop point on the shaft to stop the bearing from moving up on the shaft under the dovetail bit 

The last time I got some I got 10 of them with the lock rings ,I use them on other bits as well.. 

======





realtor.bt said:


> I'm a newbie and am looking for a 1/2" bearing which I can mount on the 1/4" shank of my 1/2" dovetail bit. Can anyone tell me if such an animal exists and if so where can I find one?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bruce, Woodcraft stores have a nice assorted box of bearings you can pick from. Just ask one of the great sales staff to assist you.


----------

